# What is YOUR favorite 40K miniature?



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Title says it all. If you had to nominate 1 model in the entire 40K range, past or present then who would it be? Even include FW stuff if you want!

To get the ball rolling I think my favourite model has to be the MK dreadnoughts released by forge world for the traitor legion. They just ooze sooo much awesomeness!


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

For me, the grey knight terminators. If you made me pick one, it'd be the brother captain.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is one of my favorites.


----------



## Creidim (Jan 6, 2011)

my computer wont let me load the picture but Inquisitor Lord Hector Rex from FW is savage


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the only decent 40k model they've made in years obviously
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440247a&prodId=prod990064a


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> the only decent 40k model they've made in years obviously
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440247a&prodId=prod990064a


His pose is basically the same as that MotC marine, too static for me.

I don't have a favourite model, but some of the forgeworld stuff is awesome.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This guy Creidim?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

My favorite model? Blimey very hard to pick a single mini. From GW themselves I would suppose it has to be the Ironclad dreadnought.

But from FW, well there si so muchawesome there I would probably say it has to be this one, Ork warboss on a bike, it just looks so perfectly orky


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I would have to go with the Trygon Prime, size comparison to normal people and he just looks amazing


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Safe to say Sevrin Loth so far, he has some of the most bad ass power armor of any marine they have done yet.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stu...N-OF-THE-RED-SCORPIONS-WITH-HONOUR-GUARD.html


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Humakt hit it on the head, that Ork warboss on the bike from FW is bomb.

if i had to choose a different one i think the Nurgle Sorcerer from FW or the commissar from the DKoK.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Ultra111 said:


> His pose is basically the same as that MotC marine, too static for me.


which is perfect for a pompus guard commander, shitty for a marine, thats the difference and why it fits perfectly.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Fools all of you!

There can be only one perfect GW fig!










Still my favorite along with...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

All of them!!!
Buuuuut to choose one, I'd go with the Meka Dread. Just so awsome on many Orky levels...


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Kharn the betrayer for GW
Blood Thirster for FW


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Forgeworld = This:









Games Workshop = This:









SGMAlice


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The Arbitus is a cool model Alexious, and I have one myself, but its a bit old school for me now.

I was thinking of this SGMAlice but the biker just beats it personally. Good choice though and I wouldnt object to having one. I was going to select the stompa as my favorite GW model but will stick to my origional choice.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Cant decide... They are mostly kick ass awesome, and there is no mini that I would like a lot more than any other...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

humakt said:


> I was thinking of this SGMAlice but the biker just beats it personally. Good choice though and I wouldnt object to having one.


Aye, personal opinion. The MegaDread, to me, is Huge, Stompy, Shooty and more Stompy. Orkishness personified.
I too would not say no to your choice.

SGMAlice


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

urgh, I personally hate all ork models, can't think of a single one I like. I'm shocked to see them come up so much, especially from non-ork players.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Maugan Ra Harvester of souls, i think hes the mutts nuts, but out side of the GW eldar i would have to go with Lufgt Huron, the detail on him is unreal.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Infantry model? It has to be this mofo:









Vehicle? Something about the Vindicator just makes me think it's so cool:


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Easy! The vanguard veterans


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Sammael on his jetbike.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

huron or typhus.


----------



## Tylith (Jan 10, 2011)

The Death Jester model is so awesome to me. Even more awesome now that I have a reason to own it. http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440232a&prodId=prod1090033

From FW it has to be: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Tyranids/TYRANID-HIEROPHANT-BIO-TITAN.html

It just looks SO AWESOME!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Hard to decide really. From FW it has to be this guy -

(or the other guy in the pack, holding his head as if he can't contain the power)


From GW though.... hmmmm. Theres a lot I really like. But I think it has to be the lowly Chimera. Just something about it that clicks with me


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...ORNE-WORLD-EATERS-TERMINATOR-LORD-ZHUFOR.html


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Games Workshop:*

_The New Venerable Dreadnought_










*Forge World:*

_The Black Templars Venerable Dreadnought_









Yes, I love Dreads. .


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The big trakk does it for me. And i don't even collect orks.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

.Kevin. said:


> Easy! The vanguard veterans


Yeah, the relic blade marine is one of my favourites, but at the moment this guy does it for me.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

The trygon has to be my favorite model in every way, from rules to looks to fluff. Their release was the reason I started my nid army, and I use 3 every game.

View attachment 10363


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

For me, a toss-up between the Grey knight Terminator sgt (pointing hand) and the Harlequin Death Jester (in his oh-so-80s-it's-cool-again long coat and shrieker cannon).


----------



## Jereko (Jan 12, 2011)

A bit bland, but the Tau XV88 Broadside Battlesuit.










The sense of fear it instills. Loved it since I saw it in Dawn of War and created a Tau army because of it.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the new Changeling.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

the FW Hydra Flak Tank


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

From GW it's tough I would put it between 2 models:

The Dark Marshal from the LotR range. I love the look of it.

and 

Be'Lakor The Dark Master from the Fantasy Collectors range. I love this model, I'm working on painting one up currently.

From Forgeworld Daemon Prince of Khorne and Herald is a great piece of work. I think it's just amazing looking.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

hijynx said:


> I'm a big fan of the new Changeling.


I'll most likely be running one of him in my forthco
ming daemons army. Cool model, and his rules read good.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Best model of recent release for 40k is the LotD models for me. 










Forge world chaos reaver titan is the one I most want to waste my money on.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats a toughie.. I don't have one I consider a number 1 faviroute...

But here is a few of my favourites.

Directly from GW, I would say the Stormlord (after a quick google):










These guys ooze goodness:









and I'll agree with Unforgiven on the LoTD models. They are some of the best I've seen:



Unforgiven302 said:


> Best model of recent release for 40k is the LotD models for me.


My favourite model from FW is this model:


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

This:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440271a&prodId=prod1050241

Not the best model, but the first blister pack I ever bought, and it's stuck with me. Might just buy it again...


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

This guy right here,
View attachment 10401

Makes me want to make an Apoc army so bad


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

LOL at the Tau in the Hierophant size comparison pic...

I think I'll have to split this up into four categories:

Plastic
Probably the new plastic DP's 40k version. Especially with a sick paint job. Almost made me start a CD army on its own, then I fell in love with the new DE models and the prettiest plastic model in the range couldn't save the CD.

Metal
I too have to put in a vote for the LotD. It's strange since they're pretty much just more SM with pretty details to set them apart from the regulars, but they just have something about them.

Plastic + Metal Combo
The Broadside. Just because of those massive railguns on its back. They scream "badass" at you.

FW
It's either got to be any of their Khornate stuff, or the Stonecrusher Carnifex. Those massive claws...


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

the metal commissar with arm out stretched holding a bolt pistol and one arm behind his back. or the vostroyan flag bearer. i don't know why i just love those two models.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

This..... And I don't even like Tau.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Tau: Stealth Suits, both generations - unfortunately the shittiest unit in the codex only tied with Vespid.

SM: Baal Predator or the Forge World Land Speeder Tempest.

IG: Stormlord or Hellhound

DE: God those new Reaver jetbikes are damn sexy. So are the Incubi, but they're metal so still a waste of space.

Chaos: I hate all Chaos minis. Ok, Typhus is kinda cool. But that's it.

Eldar: Warp Spiders. Speaks volumes that the suckiest, oldest mini sculpt is the coolest thing they have both in fluff and POTENTIAL look.

Tyranids: Raveners, but not the new ones, the 3rd edition ones. Red Terror is also awesome.

Sisters: Sisters Repentia. Easy.

GK: I hate all GK minis.

Necrons: Necrons are cool as a whole, but each individual part is meh at best.


Overall winner: Tie between the Stealth Suits and Warp Spiders. They both embody my playstyle in principle, but suck. Which is why I haven't played this game for a long ass time.

Honorable mentions:
-Maugan Ra
-Tau Remora Drones, Forge World
-Assault Marines (simplicity goes a long way)
-All Eldar and Tau aircraft from Forge World


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

I know you asked for only one, but I've got 3...


















and of course...


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

I know they have nipples, but I do love the new Sanguinary Guard, Individual model, its gotta be typhus.

Just greatful no-one has mentiond that stormraven


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

OrdoMalleus said:


> Just greatful no-one has mentiond that stormraven


Its not out yet, thats why.


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Has No One mentioned the Games day 98 Captain? GREAT model! Still goes for mint on ebay!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Something about this Apothercary is just awesome to me... But I have always had had a weak spot for them...


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Infantry: legion of the damned Sergeant, He just looks like a pissed off chaplin to me

Vehicles: The Imperial Guard Sentinel, A joy for me to make and looks awesome, The armoured variant is my favorite.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

I always thought Typhus looked cool


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

IanC said:


> Its not out yet, thats why.


 I was refering to the pictures making it look like a flying turd.......


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

GW = *ahem* Flayed Ones
FW = Tomb Stalker / GUO
Other = my Night Lords (conversions) :wink:

:smoke:


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

To be honest I have fallen in love with the entire Daemon range.

Although this is the particular emissary that visits me nightly in my dreams











Sigh ... I'll get it in about a year or so, but I'm not looking forward to it.

No way, I'm ever going to be able to paint it to the standard it deserves. Especially as it's metal, which I hate working with.


----------



## Trickstick (Mar 26, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> the only decent 40k model they've made in years obviously
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440247a&prodId=prod990064a


I love this model too, just so stuck up looking. I was infact so sad that I never got to field him because I wanted a plasma pistol that i chopped his feet off. Of course, he then became a demolisher tank commander so I can use the model in most of my games now. I'm even planning to use the feet for my cold one rough rider sarge.

Favourite model of mine? Probably this old favourite:

http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA...38_99110203086_TheGreenKnightMain_873x627.jpg

Don't know if it is just McVey's painting or the model itself but it is easily the best model they have ever made. If only i liked bretonians. Or fantasy for that matter.


----------



## raven925 (Apr 16, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> GK: I hate all GK minis.


^fail.:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

The Tit Slug!! :crazy:












Only joking...

Lemartes


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

brother CORBULO


----------



## Trickstick (Mar 26, 2008)

Ack no! Not the nursemaid! My eyes are melting!

Well done to the designer for making such an... interesting mini but can you see yourself having that thing on the shelf when your girlfriend or parents come round? Or do you keep it in a basement inside a glyph of blood and sacrifice virgins to it? Hey if thats your thing who am I to stop you?

I had hoped I had seen the last of that thing. It is a technically good model though and I bet it really improved the fortunes of the company that made it.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Jereko said:


> A bit bland, but the Tau XV88 Broadside Battlesuit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks-wise, I can see your point, but I hate building these. One of the worst designs ever made for a physical model. Trying to put these things together is like balancing an orange on a toothpick...


For me, it might be killa kans, or the deff dred.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I just got my first killa kanz, and I agree with you they are some very nice and orky models.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I said 40K models so why the hell is that stupid Tit Slug making its damned appearance here!


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Damn it! now i need some more brain Bleach...

On a side note, I Think the Hellhound is pretty awesome.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

OrdoMalleus said:


> I was refering to the pictures making it look like a flying turd.......


I actually like it. Already ordered one from my FLGS.

.... hope the rumours about rules getting published in White Dwarf for all marines are true... :laugh:


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Chaos Reaver Titan


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

This one is way too easy:










Too bad they suck ass past the point of uselessness.

If Stealth Suits aren't T1 competitive by next codex, I'm burning all my WH40K minis and books.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Hmm, for me, GW model has to be the LotD sergeant with power axe. He actually looks like he's stalking straight out of a heretics nightmare. 

From FW, the Shadow Spectres. They actually convinced me to spend a ridiculous amount on a unit i will never actually use and only have in my collection because of how pretty they are


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

For me one of the coolest models is Inquisitor Gideon Lorr









For forgeworld its got to be http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Chaos/DAEMONS_AND__BEASTS/BRASS-SCORPION.html


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

AoBR Warboss, the plastic Runtherd, Boss Snikrot and the Grot taking a crap in a helmet. Snikrot especially, as he just oozes Kommando-ness, but I don't have the motivation to make him the 12 more Kommandos that he needs to be played... Conversion from plastic? Also like the Terminator Librarian with outstretched hand, the Terminator Chaplain, normal (shooty) Terminators, Chaos Terminator Lord, Chaos Terminators, Ghazghkull and Meganobz. Damn, I like all TEqs.

Favourite FW model... well, they're all pretty cool (Except the Cyclops... Damn the Cyclops...) but I have to choose the Graia Pattern Hellhound. Love it. Close runner-uppers are the Greater Daemons, the Brass Scorpion, the Tauros Assault Vehicle, the Avatar and any of the Ogryn Berserkers.

Midnight


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Muagan Ra is my favorite model he just looks so BA


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Then my favorite is the last one I got....Hahahaha Seriously. the SW rune Priest.


----------



## Trudge34 (Oct 23, 2010)

I just got the plastic Daemon Prince, and although he's only primed right now...I think he took the top spot on my favorite model list.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's a three-way tie for me. The first is the humble Tactical Space Marine. It's just a great kit, a great aesthetic, and it sets the gold standard for miniatures everywhere. No picture's really needed to explain this 'un. The Warriors of Chaos are really the same way, but I figure we're sticking to 40k here, so we'll save that for a different discussion.

The miniatures that I never bought that inspired me to start Chaos Space Marines at the tail end of 3rd Edition were the Raptors-- something about them was just really cool. They haven't aged well, though, I don't think.










Of more recent models, the Eldar Wraithlord is an amazing model. I've painted a bunch of them for commissions, but I've never owned one of my own. Of the like fifteen or twenty I've painted, each has been significantly different, and the smooth lines of the model and highly customizable nature of it just make it a quality piece no matter how you cut it.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The tyranid warriors. They were the first I bought, and I still buy them almost regularly.


----------



## Ap0c (Jan 14, 2011)

From FW, this commissar. This guy is one of the reasons why I want a Death Korps of Krieg army so bad!

From GW, I'd say the Kasrkin Sergeant that I've been proxying as a Company Commander. I really just like his pose. Who knows what I'll use him for once I get an actual model for the Company Commander. Maybe start a Kasrkin Squad?


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Is nice too.


----------



## Brother Ultor (Jan 27, 2011)

Note: best viewed with Bolt Thrower`s "When Cannons Fade" or "For Victory" blasting in the background:








































Hell,anything Death Korps of Krieg.These guys just ooze grimdark.Everything else just doesn`t come close.Some day,I WILL have a DKK army...some day..I vow it.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

For me it's the Ork Warboss with Big Choppa. I became a little obsessed with this model last year as it's full of character. It's not to bad gamingwise either, if only for the look on a Marine player when you tell him your Warboss is I5 on the charge.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

I have just gotten my hands on this model. I will try to convert it so that I can use him as Veteran Sergeant in my Dark Angels Company Veterans squad.


----------

